# met our little 'un today



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everybody 
Well the title says it all - it was meant to be yesterday but the meeting decided me and dh should go together today for the 1st visit and it was the right thing to do. Little 'un is lovely - very chatty and quite funny. He really took to dh and was playing, climbing, going out to the car with him. It was great. His f/c was lovely too and really welcoming. Little 'un didn't want us to leave at the end, and at one point told me to take my coat off and stay 

Now little 'un and dd meet tomorrow and we see him everyday until weds when we have a mid-intro planning meeting. Can't find the words to tell you how happy we are at the moment - even tho this has been rushed, today it all felt right    
caseyxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

sounds as though you have had a wonderful day and there will be more wonderful days to come as the days pass.

Enjoy them all & I hope DD enjoys meeting your little one tomorrow.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Casey

Congratulations.  It is such a wonderful day.  Hope your dd and little one hit it off tomorrow.  Enjoy the rest of your intro's and can't wait to read when you bring him home

Love
Karen x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations Casey, its a wonderful feeling isnt it
hope DD and littlun get on like a house on fire tomorrow 

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Casey, 
So glad to hear that everything is going well for you can't wait to hear about your meeting.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Casey.  Can't believe how fast this has all gone for you.  Don't forget to draw breath ocassionally will you.   Enjoy yourselves and let us know what dd thinks of little un.

Love Sanita


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Casey, hope the meeting with DD went as well as yours.

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ahhh lovely news Casey x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Well dd loves little 'un  yjeu are upstairs playing tohether in her bedroom - he has a fascination with her dolls house   we have had him here all day and he is a little whorlwind ( and a little cuties as dd puts it) we go tp fostering pabel on 6/6 anfd matching on 18/6 - things seem to be a skewiff in terms of process but s/w team manager chaired the meeting and approved the plan so i guess we'll play it be ear 

Will keep you all posted about rest of intros 
love caseyxxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Casey.  

Glad the intros are going well and dd loves her little brother.

Keep us posted.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Casey
Great to hear all is going well and your DD is getting on so well with Little'un.
Love
OT x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great to hear you lovely intro news,

especially about how well your new bub and dd and getting on. 

PBMxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

haven't got the heart to write it again - see the adoption thread for our news 

we are heartbroken but trying to be hopeful too


----------

